

Beliefs of Remarkably Successful People - variedthoughts
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/9-beliefs-of-remarkably-successful-people.html

======
SummonWarrior
Interesting to see number 7 and 9 on the list. Both are reasons why Genghis
Khan and his Mongol Warriors were so successful in conquest (and why both
reasons are included in the self-hypnosis script):
<http://summonthewarrior.com/mongol-warrior/>

------
digitalWestie
Nice thoughts in there. But who have they defined as successful?

8 and 2 seem to contradict each other though.

